# King Kutter Tiller



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I broke down and bought a KK 6' tiller. I have their RFM and it has done very well over the past 3 seasons. So for almost half the cost my dealer was quoting me on a Befco I bought the KK.

It is marketed as 6' but is 68" in working width. It seems heavy enough at just over 700lbs. It comes with a slipper clutch drive line and is all gear drive.

I used it for about an hour and a half this morning. Set at about 4" of depth for the first pass the tractor and the tiller worked quite well. The area is about 50' X 80' and 100' X 120'. Pictures are below. The ground had been broke a few months ago so I did try an area that has not been broke in over 10 years. Same result, smooth and easy.

The tiller was $1299 and so far I think will be a good value. After lunch I am going to make a 2nd pass and that should finish it up. 

For the winter the garden area will be cover with a layer of manure and then a layer of hay, all to be tilled in next spring.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

*Before*

Before


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

After


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks like you got a good deal on pretty good sized tiller. 

I will be in the market for a much smaller tiller next year, and will look into the KK line.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

From what i have seen of the kk they really look heavy duty for a fair price.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

psrumors...how deep did you go with that tiller...looks like you just stirred up a few inches


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

R G, I took a ruler and it is about 4.5" deep. That was the shallowest I could find. That is basicly scratching the surface. The next pass will be at full depth. Isn't that how it should work or can I go at full depth on the first pass? The only other tiller I have used was a Troybuilt walk behind and you couldn't go straight to full depth.

It sure did make a dusty mess of me and the tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry psrumors...I thought that was your finished product....That's the one thing about field work....it's sure to leave you and your tractor a mess...a hose and adequate supply of water will remedy both


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

absolutely no apology necessary. I didn't have a chance to make a second pass today but am sure I could have made my first pass deeper with no adverse effects. Maybe I will have a chance to do some more tilling mid week and will report back.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I find in dry dusty conditions it is much quicker to use a leaf blower to give the tractor a basic cleaning. It's not wash quality, but it's a lot faster and fine for a quick overnight trip to the garage when it's just gonna get dirty again the next day.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *I find in dry dusty conditions it is much quicker to use a leaf blower to give the tractor a basic cleaning. It's not wash quality, but it's a lot faster and fine for a quick overnight trip to the garage when it's just gonna get dirty again the next day. *


Yup, I fire up my Echo blower after finish mowing or brush hogging. Keeps a lot of debris outside instead of inside.


----------

